# ETA 6497 movement



## colinmet (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi there,

Just a few questions for the paneristi.

How many models use this movement? How much winding does it take and how long should a movement have in reserve.

Anyone got any opionions as to whether this is any good?


----------



## sellnit (Feb 12, 2006)

All manual wind models have this movement in it, it is actually a 6497-2 movement. Roughly 30 turns is what it takes with 50+ hrs of reserve. The second hand model uses the OPXI movement and the non second hand use the OP X movement. I hope this helps!:gold


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

You'll find this movement used almost everywhere, from Swiss Army to
the great beyond. :think: Shall I pour another!?


----------



## Matt V. (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe Panerai may be the only company that uses the higher beat rate 6497-2. Very robust and capable of great accuracy! |>

Cheers

Matt


----------



## colinmet (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I must admit that it has proved very reliable and accurate so far. Its certainl turning into a favourite of mine.


----------



## sellnit (Feb 12, 2006)

It is a bombproof movement! I can not count the number of companies that use and have used it over the years.


----------

